# Best Shooting Carry Platform for .357 SIG Round?



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi all. For those with experience with this particular round, I love it...Currently I own a USP-c that I have both the .40 S&W and .357 SIG barrels for. However, I never carry that one (carry a Taurus PT145 .45 instead). Since the H&K is one big honkin piece of metal (for a "compact gun") the shootability of it is really nice in the .357 SIG chambering. I was thinking of expanding my collection to include a new piece that I would be more inclined to carry on a daily basis. Anyone have a favorite platform for the .357 SIG? I was looking at the Sig Sauer P229. Wondering how that or any other platform shoots, controllability, etc. Thanks for the insight  PS: I should probably add, this is for CCW.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sig 229 is a great pistol. I have one in 40 and am wanting to get the other bbl. I have shot in in 357 Sig not too long ago and it just made me want to get the BBl that much more. I was really impressed with how well it did on the follow up shot(s)


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have very little personal experience with the .357SIG round, but my understanding is that the United States Secret Service and the Federal Air Marshals are very happy with the Sig Sauer P229 chambered in that round.

I also know several local law enforcement officers who have carried the .357SIG in the Glock 31. The Glock 32 is the compact version (same size as the Glock 19 and 23), and would work well for concealed carry.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Friend of mine had a Glock 33 in that round. That thing was a hand full to show being it was a sub compact and didn't weigh much. I have no idea about the other models in that round but I don't think I'd want a poly gun in 357 Sig. The 229 isn't bad though in that round...It's a little heavier.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I own and use for primary carry, a Glock 32C. Great pistol, great round. I think if you go with a 33, that's a whole lot of pistol for such a short grip. I don't have any experience with Sig brand pistols, other than having shot my brothers 9mm.

A lot of times, people will say that the 357Sig is hard to control, fie on them! It can be done, it just takes a lot of practice and good form. I shoot the 32C more than any other pistol I own. The nice thing about Glocks is that they are fairly slim and there are a metric shart ton of hosters and rigs out there for concealed carry, giving you many options, and options are gooooooood.

Zhur


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Dont forget the M&P


----------



## sig229 (Nov 22, 2008)

See my signature. I have both barrels. I practice mostly with the 40. But the 357 is an excellent round. Posistive feed and about the same recoil as the 40.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ptarmigan said:


> I have very little personal experience with the .357SIG round, but my understanding is that the United States Secret Service and the Federal Air Marshals are very happy with the Sig Sauer P229 chambered in that round.
> 
> I also know several local law enforcement officers who have carried the .357SIG in the Glock 31. The Glock 32 is the compact version (same size as the Glock 19 and 23), and would work well for concealed carry.


I owned a Glock 32C for a couple of years; fairly compact, very controllable, but with those ports it was loud enough to wake the dead. Only reason I sold it was ammo cost; just couldn't afford to shoot it as much as I thought I needed to, to maintain a high level of proficiency.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

sig229 said:


> See my signature.


What signature?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> I owned a Glock 32C for a couple of years; fairly compact, very controllable, but with those ports it was loud enough to wake the dead. Only reason I sold it was ammo cost; just couldn't afford to shoot it as much as I thought I needed to, to maintain a high level of proficiency.


All the reasons I do not own a .357SIG. I shot one once (a Sig Sauer P229), and I felt that the muzzle flash was terrible, it was very loud, and it jammed on every other shot. The last part probably had something to do with the fact that it was a rental gun and most likely had not been maintained very well. All that plus the high cost of the ammo made me decide that I would probably never own a weapon in that caliber.

It was actually an interesting story. A friend from overseas, who is really into guns, had read a lot about the .357SIG and was pretty convinced that it was a great new (at the time) round. Everytime I mentioned looking for a new gun, he would bring up the .357SIG. After shooting it, he felt the same as me and never mentioned it again.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> I owned a Glock 32C for a couple of years; fairly compact, very controllable, but with those ports it was loud enough to wake the dead. Only reason I sold it was ammo cost; just couldn't afford to shoot it as much as I thought I needed to, to maintain a high level of proficiency.


I agree that the ammo can be a bit expensive, but it being my carry pistol, I spend the extra to make sure my proficiency is up on this pistol. It's really not that much more expensive when you buy in bulk and shop around. I even got some Hornaday good stuff for $11.50/box of 20, I ordered 20 boxes. I usually can't find that stuff for under $19/box. I just shoot this pistol better than most of my other pistols, it functions all the time, and it hides well.

Zhur


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess another aspect would be interchangeability of barrels for more cost-effect range time / training. Can you get away with shooting the bulk of your range ammo in .40 S&W or even 9mm (ideally) and still carry .357 SIG in the same gun without a bunch of modifications (of course, you'd want to practice with that round, but just not in as much shooting volume). I don't think any .357 SIG gun will mod all the way down to 9mm with just a drop-in barrel, without a spring change etc. (with the possilbe exception of one of the Sig Sauer models???), but that may be a different thread. BTW...trust me I understand the concept of practice with what you carry, but if you just wanted to go to the range and have fun blowing off a bunch of rounds, it would be nice to be able to use 9mm and buy in bulk for fun ammo and not serious practice.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

My old deputy chief purchased a Sig P229 with two barrels, one for .40S&W and one for .357SIG. If I remember correctly, all he had to do was to switch the barrels, and the gun would shoot the other round. It was the same magazines for both rounds as well.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The M&Pc uses the same recoil spring for 9mm, 40, and 357Sig, and I believe Lone Wolf makes conversion barrels.

The M&Pc is a good platform for high velocity rounds like the 357 Sig and 40. Low bore axis, pinky extension mags, and a 3.5" barrel with a short grip for concealment. And the interchangable backstraps improve fit over the Glock, XD, and others...

I'd look closely at it. Love my new M&P9c.

JW


----------

